# heaters



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys, I've got a planted 50 gallon tank in my unfinished basement, my heater just went yesterday, time for a new one! What brand/kind do my fellow gta'ers use and recommend? Also whats a recommended wattage for a 50 gal?

Thanks guys, so far my fishes are surviving.


----------



## will_abs (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Heater*

I believe it's 5 watts for each gallon of water. If you end up trying the new digital display heaters, please share your views on it.

cheers!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use the stealth heaters in all my tanks nowadays. To me they've been very reliable.

If you have an old old any brand heater, they seem a lot more durable than a lot of the "quality" brands out there *cough*Ebo-Jager*cough*. I like the new one htey have out with the LED indicator to tell you if it's on though - a definitel huge plus.

Yeah, those fluval LED display ones look pretty nifty too. Saw one in action in KnaveTO's tank - must say it seems pretty neat.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

lol dunno what cap on my budget my wife is gonna put so we'll see what we end up with. anyone else?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Okay I'm going to try stealth.

W


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I use stealth and jagers which are both solid heaters IMO.

Go for it!


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

X 3 on the stealth. Using a 200W & 250W no issues so far. I attached a link with some reviews on them below.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_review.php?id=1134


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

X4 on the Stealth heaters and X2 on the Jager heaters.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

X5 on the stealth, used them on all three of my old tanks. Plan on using them again in the near future.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Does anyone else find a lot of gas bubbles forming on the surface of their stealth heaters?

W


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

gas bubbles on heater = boiling? 

kinda like bubbles forming at the bottom of a pot of boiling water...?

That is one intense heater lol...


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> X4 on the Stealth heaters and X2 on the Jager heaters.





Shattered said:


> X5 on the stealth, used them on all three of my old tanks. Plan on using them again in the near future.





gucci17 said:


> I use stealth and jagers which are both solid heaters IMO.
> 
> Great to hear some info peoples... I made a posting just before this one regarding my heater issues for the hydor theo 400w and i was considering purchasing one in the next day or two. Who carries the stealth heaters? Have not seen any of those at BIG AL's...
> tks


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought my Stealth heater at Big Als Scarborough.

PJs in the Scarborough Town Center and Petsmart probably carry them, as do most of the better mom and pop LFS. 

W


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I bought my Stealth heater at Big Als Scarborough.
> 
> PJs in the Scarborough Town Center and Petsmart probably carry them, as do most of the better mom and pop LFS.
> 
> W


tks Khuli, Might be heading to BIG AL's Scarbaria from whitby area tomorrow to use up some old points and get me a new heater.
Tks
sheldon


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

So ended up going with a 300 wat rena cal top light. The heater that died was just over a year old stealth...


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

*thank-you everyone*

Heh everyone,,, thanks for all your comments and answers and so forth. I went and purchased myself a 200 w Jager and so far i think it's great. I compared it to the stealth which in my opinion is great to but a small bit more expensive. Jager was a dollar or two cheaper at Big als and plus for the same wattage it handles a bigger tank size if you can beleive that for sure... 200w was rated for up to 90 gallons and the same stealth i beleive at 250W was only for up to 75 gallons (the unbreakable one, but don't quote, it might have been the 200w was only for 75 gallons...). Plus the Jager did have a little led light that told me when it was working. I like that because i wanted to make sure it was not staying on constantly... so far.. 3 days and perfect temperature according to my floating thermometer and my digital coralife thermometer....
cheers everyone
sheldon


----------

